
Amazon PSA: Sort Reviews by “Most Recent” - callwaiting
https://imgur.com/gallery/NWkPLiM
======
Arrezz
The fact that people in the US still use Amazon despite all of this evidence
of the shady business practices that happen on the platform is very confusing
to me as a European. Is this still a rare occurrence or is it more
commonplace?

